# Ftp



## Npp (8. November 2004)

Hallo,

wenn ich jedesmal mit meinem FTP Programm meine Daten aus meinem Ordener auf den Server laden will, entdecke ich ein Datei die Thumbs.db heißt.

Ich weis leider nicht wo diese Datei herkommt, ob ich die auch auf den Server laden muss und wofür die ist.

Weis vielleicht einer von euch was man mit dieser Datei macht, die ist auch ziemlich groß so das ich die am liebsten weg lassen würde, ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir jemand sagen was es mit dieser Datei auf sich hat, sie kommt auch kommischerweise in jedem Ordner einmal vor, z.B. im Ordner JPG und GIF und HTML.


----------



## Sebastianus (8. November 2004)

Du kennst die Bildvorschau von WindowsXP im Explorer? Filmstreifen und Miniaturansicht?! Die kleinen Vorschaubilder (thumbnails), welche dafür benötigt werden, werden in dieser Datei abgelegt => daher thumbs.db!

Fazit: die kannste gepflegt weglassen!


----------



## Npp (8. November 2004)

aaah,
vielen Dank, jetzt weis ich endlich mal bescheid, die Thumbs.db Datei ist sowieso so riesig gewesen.
 ;-)


----------

